# Offshore Account



## LiverpoolMan (Jun 2, 2010)

I am wondering if anyone has any experiences with offshore banking? I am moving to dubai soon, and would like to transfer some of my savings back into GBP. I was wondering which banks offer the best services for this, HSBC, Standard Chartered?

Thanks


----------



## frenchy (Feb 3, 2010)

If you are an HSBC Premier customer, they can open your UAE account from the UK before you even get to Dubai, and you can wire funds from your UAE account to your home account at no cost.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

LiverpoolMan said:


> I am wondering if anyone has any experiences with offshore banking? I am moving to dubai soon, and would like to transfer some of my savings back into GBP. I was wondering which banks offer the best services for this, HSBC, Standard Chartered?
> 
> Thanks


Neither of those. HSBC is very expensive unless you have GBP 60k or equivalent with them. 

The best option depends on the balance you are likely to hold. I have agencies with a couple of offshore banks and assist with opening accounts for my clients. I have also posted about accessing commercial exchange rates, so you may wish to send me a PM.

-


----------

